# DHA License



## kylee (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi
I am planning a move to Dubai and am looking to apply for my OT license through DHA. I have a MSc in OT with an unrelated BSc. The DHA website states it requires a BSc to qualify for a license. I've tried to find out if the MSc would be an issue but haven't received a response. Does anyone know or has anyone had an experience where you can qualify to practice in Dubai as a OT with a MSc vs a BSc?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would hazard a guess that the poster is looking to get an "*Occupational Therapist*" licence through "*Dubai Health Authority*"??? He/she already has a "*Master of science*" in "*Occupational Therapy*" and a "*Bachelor of Science*" in an unrelated subject. He/she is trying to find out if the "*Master of Science*" would be an issue but hasnt received a response. Does anyone know or has had experience in where you can qualify to practice "*Occupational Therapy*" if that person already has a"*Master of Science*" and a unrelated "*Bachelor of Science*"


In other words, the poster wants to know if he/she can come to Dubai with a degree in Occupational Therapy, qualify and obtain a licence to practice this profession there?????.......................I think???????????????? But I'm not sure??

Occupational Therapy = https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occupational_therapy

(this kinda sums up why we discourage text speak/abbreviations on the forum lol)



Jo xxx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

May I please request forum members to avoid sarcastic comments. If you have nothing constructive to contribute, please move on to the other thread. Posts can often be misconstrued and deemed rude as opposed to tongue in cheek.

Thank you!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Kylee,

:welcome:

Don't worry, at least one person (me) totally understood what you were writing... however not everyone is familiar with OT - occupational therapy.

If one were to apply *logic *in this case, we could say that of course, a MSc would be acceptable because it's MORE education than is actually required.

HOWEVER... it would be a MASSIVE and FOOLISH MISTAKE to APPLY LOGIC to ANY dealings in Dubai.

So it's good that you're asking the question.  Unfortunately I don't have an answer. Just wanted you to not be scared off by first response above. There are actually helpful people here, and then a few you can ignore. 






kylee said:


> Hi
> I am planning a move to Dubai and am looking to apply for my OT license through DHA. I have a MSc in OT with an unrelated BSc. The DHA website states it requires a BSc to qualify for a license. I've tried to find out if the MSc would be an issue but haven't received a response. Does anyone know or has anyone had an experience where you can qualify to practice in Dubai as a OT with a MSc vs a BSc?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Posts have been cleaned up and I've left Jo's as well as FourAgreements' on. Once again, we have plenty of banter related threads in the Sandpit. Let's not go off topic with members that have genuine questions and have come here for advice.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi  

To work as an OT in Abu Dhabi with HAAD license or Dubai with DHA license, you will need Bachelor degree or Diploma from an accredited institution in Occupational Therapy minimum of three (3) years course duration and Two (2) years’ experience post certification in the Occupational Therapy field.

Master degree or PhD (in the area of specialty) will reduce one (1) year from the required experience for licensing provided that the Master’s/ PhD degree is not mandatory to obtain the selected title.

Usually these rules cannot be amended as they are quite strict when it comes to medical licensure.

I know of a doctor who did his residency in 1998. At that time, 1998, the country he did his residency was not Serbia but still Federal Republic of Yugoslavia. The UAE doesn't recognise this so he's having a little trouble verifying his documentation however he managed to achieve a UK medical license fine.


----------



## kylee (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the responses and for the banter? I've heard Dubai can be very adherent to written regulations and just wanted to know what to expect before I try to proceed. Thanks again and fingers crossed!


----------

